# Pregnyl how much to take



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, When i was at my clinic the other day the doctor told me when to stop taking the menupur and buserelin which is sunday morning, I have to take my trigger shot at 12 tomorrow night but i cant remember how much he said!! i think he said 0.8! is that right? im on 0.5 buserelin and 2 ampules and one fluid on menopur. 


Claire xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Did you receive a written copy of your treatment protocol? It should be written on that, which dose to take. Treatments are not always standard so you should confirm with clinic which dosage you need. Are you able to call tomorrow to confirm?


Maz x


----------



## criverisland (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, the doctor did write it down but never gave me the paperwork!! im almost sure he said 0.8 as thats what i normally inject for menopur aswell. The clinic is closed all weekend and theres no emergency number either!! ive checked all my paperwork and theres nothing. he never gave me my mondays scan appointment time either!! and egg collection is Tuesday, i will have to just take the 0.8 and hope that is correct! Thanks anyway 

Claire xx


----------

